# Gulfmaster GWN-Q1000 counting thread



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

You know guys what to do....

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 0 gulfies
GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 0 gulfies

Together .................................................. 0 gulfies

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Well Piowa, guess I'll start this off. Please add my GWN-Q1000-1A!! :-!

I've taken a number of photos so far with my DSLR of this watch, but go figure - to-date my favorite photo is this one, from my i-Phone! :-d


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 1 gulfie (Time4Playnow)
GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 0 gulfies

Together .................................................. 1 gulfie

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Glockcubed (Mar 24, 2016)

Here's mine. I like it.


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Nemo said:


>


That one looks SO good with denim, Nemo!!


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for opening the counting thread Piowa  










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 4 gulfies (Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Deepsea_drweller)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 gulfie (Nemo)

*Together .................................................. 5 gulfies*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Just arrived!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 5 gulfies (Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Deepsea_drweller, Worker)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 gulfie (Nemo)

*Together .................................................. 6 gulfies*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 6 gulfies (Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Deepsea_drweller, Worker, Brvheart)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 gulfie (Nemo)

*Together .................................................. 7 gulfies*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## olticker (Sep 10, 2012)

Any chance of this watch going below the $500 mark? quite pricey at the moment. And I am dead broke...lol...


----------



## cew1234 (Aug 26, 2016)

Here is mine


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

cew1234 said:


> Here is mine
> View attachment 9285522


Welcome *cew1234* ! Nice way to get started. :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 7 gulfies (Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Deepsea_drweller, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 gulfie (Nemo)

*Together .................................................. 8 gulfies*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Got it with an amazing price


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 8 gulfies (Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Deepsea_drweller, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 gulfie (Nemo)

*Together .................................................. 9 gulfies*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

Count me in:


This thing is insane.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 9 gulfies (Deepsea_drweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 gulfie (Nemo)

*Together ................................................. 10 gulfies*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Can u kindly count me in @Piowa? sorry for the crap pic


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 10 gulfies (Deepsea_drweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, STavros78)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 gulfie (Nemo)

*Together ................................................. 11 gulfies*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## burnso (Nov 24, 2016)

New member here and first G-Shock! 
We've all seen it up close so I thought id add a few imperfect images of what you might see 'on the street'. 
Its a great size for my wrist, and Ive since bought a Gulfman G-9100 for work and it looks too small!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

burnso said:


> View attachment 10011930
> 
> 
> New member here and first G-Shock!
> ...


Welcome to the forum *burnso* !  Congrats on your new acquisition. :-!:-!:-!

Like your 'streetview' idea ! :think:


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Nemo said:


>


And so you came back from the Dark Side ?
By the way, do you still have your Darth Gulfmaster ?


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 11 gulfies (Deepsea_drweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, STavros78, Burnso)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 gulfie (Nemo)

*Together ................................................. 12 gulfies*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

staiiff said:


> And so you came back from the Dark Side ?
> By the way, do you still have your Darth Gulfmaster ?


I have sold my Darth Gulfmaster for a Titanium Beast sold for a Tissot sold for my current. white Gulfmaster.

As much as I loved my Darth I didn't like how it was aging. 
Especially on the case which start to get white traces on the black which also turns shiny on some spot. I did not like how it was aging. 
For example I did not have that issue with my GW5000's... 
It is one of the reason I have switched to the matte ice Grey V2. If the resin emits some white flour it won't be visible at all.

So far so good. I got some micro dents on the bezel but they are invisible. 
The case and the band show no marks and still got that wonderful matte finish. 


















Well it's aging quite well as I don't baby it and my camera is 12 kilos of hard metal !


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Nemo said:


> I have sold my Darth Gulfmaster for a Titanium Beast sold for a Tissot sold for my current. white Gulfmaster.
> 
> As much as I loved my Darth I didn't like how it was aging.
> Especially on the case which start to get white traces on the black which also turns shiny on some spot. I did not like how it was aging.
> ...


DO u also face the same issue with the hour hand?


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

STavros78 said:


> DO u also face the same issue with the hour hand?


Yes. Look at the pictures. 
But I don't mind, the hour hand is not used for anything else so this is not an issue. 









Picture taken after a gentle knock on the side with my finger knucle.


----------



## njb242 (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## cew1234 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi what an issue with the hour hand?


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

cew1234 said:


> Hi what an issue with the hour hand?
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


The issue with the hour hand is described here by some of the owners:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/problems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2-3570082.html


----------



## cew1234 (Aug 26, 2016)

I've already read that one thanks


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

cew1234 said:


> Hi what an issue with the hour hand?
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


The issue with the hour hand is common with all analogical or ana digital G-Shocks with smart access. The minutes hand and hours hand are not linked. They can move independently. 
It was an issue when the hour hand was used in analogical stopwatches where the hour hands was used to count minutes. 
Because a gentle bump on the side makes it move a bit. 
When the watch design let the hour hands in its primary function (indicating the hours) there is no more issue. 
Compare my two previous pick to see the amplitude of movement of the hour hand.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Nemo said:


> I have sold my Darth Gulfmaster for a Titanium Beast sold for a Tissot sold for my current. white Gulfmaster.
> 
> As much as I loved my Darth I didn't like how it was aging.
> Especially on the case which start to get white traces on the black which also turns shiny on some spot. I did not like how it was aging.
> ...


Titanium Beast, which one are you talking about ?

Happy with my Darth Gulfmaster, but I am not wearing it much as I have a dozen of automatic dive watches to use.
Anyway if I'll change, I am waiting for a black/black version of this new Gulfmaster.
Talking about this new version are the altimeter and thermometer more accurate than before ?


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 12 Gulfies (Deepsea_drweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, STavros78, Burnso, Njb242)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 Gulfie (Nemo)

*Together ................................................. 13 Gulfies*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

staiiff said:


> Titanium Beast, which one are you talking about ?
> 
> Happy with my Darth Gulfmaster, but I am not wearing it much as I have a dozen of automatic dive watches to use.
> Anyway if I'll change, I am waiting for a black/black version of this new Gulfmaster.
> Talking about this new version are the altimeter and thermometer more accurate than before ?


There is only one Beast. 😊
(The GPS aviator... ) 
The only visible improvement is the compass which now tolerate not to be perfectly horizontal to give you accurate reading. 
My main used are barometer and compass. 
Thermometer and altimeter are rarely triggered.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Anyone! 

Didn't buy this... bought something else


----------



## sebvanderm (Oct 16, 2012)

I just got this today . Waited 6 weeks after ordering but very happy now


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

sebvanderm said:


> I just got this today . Waited 6 weeks after ordering but very happy now
> View attachment 10318234


Missed this post. Big congrats  First one here on F17. Please, if possible, few more shots sebvanderm - Perhaps a new thread. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Devil13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Look what showed up today - Count me in!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Devil13 said:


> Look what showed up today - Count me in!
> View attachment 10354714


Yes Devil. That's a nice Gulfy - Enjoy and happy new year


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 13 Gulfies (Deepsea_drweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, STavros78, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 Gulfie (Nemo)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 1 Gulfie (Sebvanderm)

*Together ................................................. 15 Gulfies*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Devil13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks - Very comfortable


----------



## Phantasm (Oct 10, 2014)

I really like this black one with orange accents - such a cool piece!

It's a GWN-Q1000MC-1AJF version. Expensive, but a gorgeous piece.

No it's not mine unfortunately, maybe someday. So no need to add me to the count Piowa.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

For the pleasure.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 14 Gulfies (Deepsea_drweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, STavros78, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Nemo_Sandman)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 Gulfie (Nemo)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 1 Gulfie (Sebvanderm)

*Together ................................................. 16 Gulfies*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Piowa said:


> GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 15 Gulfies (Deepsea_drweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, STavros78, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Nemo_Sandman, *Burns78*)
> 
> GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 Gulfie (Nemo)
> 
> ...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Piowa sorry for the double post but I'm Nemo. 
'Nemo_Sandman' is my Tapatalk alias and I can't use my Nemo Alias anymore.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

^^^^^ I noted. So you are now Sandman, perhaps soon upgrading to Sandmaster of G?


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Phantasm said:


> I really like this black one with orange accents - such a cool piece!
> 
> It's a GWN-Q1000MC-1AJF version. Expensive, but a gorgeous piece.
> 
> No it's not mine unfortunately, maybe someday. So no need to add me to the count Piowa.


I hope they will do a black/black/darth version like with the previous Gulfmaster, especially for the inserts on the strap.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Little work for Piowa










Pls add. Thank you


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Pls spare a bit of your valuable time Piowa & add this beauty


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 14 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, STavros78, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 2 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 Gulfie (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma)

*Together ................................................. 17 Gulfies*

2 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

WES51 said:


> ^^^^^ I noted. So you are now Sandman, perhaps soon upgrading to Sandmaster of G?


I almost bought a Mudmaster because of that.... 
But the Gulfie V2 was to beautiful to pass... The 'Nemo' side won. 😁


----------



## putuls (Apr 3, 2017)

Pls count me...









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 15 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, STavros78, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 2 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 Gulfie (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma)

*Together ................................................. 18 Gulfies*

2 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Are there 7 versions of GWN-Q?

GWN-Q1000-1A 
GWN-Q1000-7A

GWN-Q1000NV-2

GWN-Q1000MB-1A

GWN-Q1000MC-1A 
GWN-Q1000MC-1A2

GWN-Q1000K-7A (June 2017)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Leonh62 (Apr 7, 2017)

And this one


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 16 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, STavros78, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls, Leonh62)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 2 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 Gulfie (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma)

*Together ................................................. 19 Gulfies*

2 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tommietnk (Jul 26, 2009)

Whats the best place to buy one if you are in the USA?


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

tommietnk said:


> Whats the best place to buy one if you are in the USA?


You might want to read this thread first... https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/problems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2-3570082.html


----------



## cew1234 (Aug 26, 2016)

Time4Playnow said:


> You might want to read this thread first... https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/problems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2-3570082.html


 Still this is a great watch and there are watches without this defect. So just buy this watch from AD with valid warranty

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

cew1234 said:


> Still this is a great watch and there are watches without this defect. So just buy this watch from AD with valid warranty
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


Well, we don't 100% know that. There may be watches that haven't exhibited the issue yet but if there is a fundamental error with the creation of this module, then in theory ALL of the Q1000's would be affected.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

4 show! We don't see this model too often.... here


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

cew1234 said:


> Still this is a great watch and there are watches without this defect. So just buy this watch from AD with valid warranty
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


i strongly disagree but i fully respect ur opinion:-!


----------



## cew1234 (Aug 26, 2016)

I know that Casio is 100% responsible for its own product but what I mean is if somebody want this watch because like its design or something else in this watch then he should buy it from AD to avoid problems. 


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

cew1234 said:


> I know that Casio is 100% responsible for its own product but what I mean is if somebody want this watch because like its design or something else in this watch then he should buy it from AD to avoid problems.
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


Again - AD's aren't exempt from the defect...


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Piowa u can delete mine from the list cause i sold it.Thanks


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 15 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls, Leonh62)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 2 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 Gulfie (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma)

*Together ................................................. 18 Gulfies*

2 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

hey i was wondering about this type of digital display, is it a normal or a different display than the normal negative display?
thanks


----------



## Scratchesaddcharacter (Nov 13, 2016)

The back of the one I sent back because it couldn't tell the time and had a faulty hour hand.........


----------



## azziman (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow! what a nice watch, first time I've seen it and I'm now wondering why I dont have it!
What is the rough price guide on that model please?
Loving that top display too!


----------



## M-Shock (Aug 30, 2015)

Price tag is 100,000 Japanese Yen.


----------



## azziman (Jul 22, 2007)

M-Shock said:


> Price tag is 100,000 Japanese Yen.


Thanks M-Shock, I am currently looking but also have half an eye on the new Frogman.......


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

azziman said:


> Thanks M-Shock, I am currently looking but also have half an eye on the new Frogman.......


Before buying a GWN-Q1000, be aware that an unusually high percentage of them are defective or become defective after a few months.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/problems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2-3570082.html


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

All as One ❤️


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

This is such a nice watch. Such a FANTASTIC module! Great looking, and very comfortable.

It makes me sad. :-( Every time I see a thread about this watch, I think of what could have been....had Casio addressed the watch's problems promptly, and effectively. By that I mean the root cause of the "hour hand" problem; not the superficial things that Casio did like replacing the module - which often then became defective as well sometime later.

If Casio had done that, I would no doubt have a stable of the Q1000s by now. But with things as they are with this model, I'm pretty sure I'll never buy another one. It's ashame. I expected better from Casio on this issue.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Well put T4P


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 15 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls, Leonh62)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 2 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 Gulfie (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma)

GWN-Q1000K-7 ......................................... 1 Gulfie (Deepsea_dweller)

*Together ................................................. 19 Gulfies*

3 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ShockWatcher (Aug 10, 2017)

I have two: GWN-Q1000MC-1A2 and GWN-Q1000K-7A

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 15 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls, Leonh62)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 2 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller)

GWN-Q1000K-7 ......................................... 2 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, ShockWatcher)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 Gulfie (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A2 ................................... 1 Gulfie (ShockWatcher)

*Together ................................................. 21 Gulfies*

3 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller
2 GWNQ - ShockWatcher

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Here’s my ‘other’ Navy...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

MainePorsche said:


> Here's my 'other' Navy...


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

MainePorsche said:


> Here's my 'other' Navy...


Congrats, doc. That thing is a beauty.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Deepsea_dweller said:


>





kubr1ck said:


> Congrats, doc. That thing is a beauty.


Thanks Guys.
It really is an impressive Watch in terms of feel, function, and looks.
I hope I will be one of the fortunate ones.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 15 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls, Leonh62)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 3 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000K-7 ......................................... 2 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, ShockWatcher)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 Gulfie (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A2 ................................... 1 Gulfie (ShockWatcher)

*Together ................................................. 22 Gulfies*

3 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller
2 GWNQ - ShockWatcher

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Piowa,
Thank you.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

We need sone positive vibes ❤️here 2 more shots of my latest white Gulfmaster More to come... of course


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> We need sone positive vibes ❤️here 2 more shots of my latest white Gulfmaster More to come... of course


Absolutely Deepsea...
I have the MB and the ICERC on the way from Moet.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

MainePorsche said:


> Absolutely Deepsea...
> I have the MB and the ICERC on the way from Moet.


Such great news .. wow 2 in a row. Huge congrats. Both are beauties - especially the white one. Exceptional IMHO. So much attention to detail including the packaging. - You will see ❤️ Enjoy


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Such great news .. wow 2 in a row. Huge congrats. Both are beauties - especially the white one. Exceptional IMHO. So much attention to detail including the packaging. - You will see ❤️ Enjoy


Thank you.
I am really a fan of the Gulfmaster series especially the Q.
Already have the NV Q.
I have the Yellow/Black GWN and the White GWN I gave to my Son.


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Found a decent price on this.
Best avoided due to 'issues'?


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Marine Gulf and ICE Gulf to join Navy Gulf.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 15 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls, Leonh62)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 3 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000K-7 ......................................... 3 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, ShockWatcher, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 Gulfie (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma)

GWN-Q1000MB-1 ....................................... 1 Gulfie (MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A2 ................................... 1 Gulfie (ShockWatcher)

*Together ................................................. 24 Gulfies*

3 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche
2 GWNQ - ShockWatcher

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Piowa, thank you


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

MainePorsche said:


> Marine Gulf and ICE Gulf to join Navy Gulf.


The caseback on that ICERC is bananas. Gorgeous pieces.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

kubr1ck said:


> The caseback on that ICERC is bananas. Gorgeous pieces.


Thank you.
These really are Grand Watches. When it's on the wrist you can feel it's heft.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

MainePorsche said:


> Thank you.
> These really are Grand Watches. When it's on the wrist you can feel it's heft.


Awesome additions and so happy that this thread picking up speed ❤️❤️Positive vibes all the way


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

MainePorsche said:


> Marine Gulf and ICE Gulf to join Navy Gulf.


That's a very nice fleet of Gulfmasters.


----------



## gartner (Nov 2, 2017)

Hello to everyone. New member here and a long time Casio fan. I am not going to count all the models I had or all the models I wish I had I just wanted to ask to count me in with this beauty. I just got it and I must say, it's something else than I am used to with G-shocks or any other Casio watch I had and I had many.

Plus one for the Marine Blue version. Here are some quick pictures...


----------



## gartner (Nov 2, 2017)

Hello to everyone. New member here and a long time Casio fan. I am not going to count all the models I had or all the models I wish I had I just wanted to ask to count me in with this beauty. I just got it and I must say, it's something else than I am used to with G-shocks or any other Casio watch I had and I had many.

Plus one for the Marine Blue version. Here are some quick pictures...
View attachment 12626359

View attachment 12626361

View attachment 12626363


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 15 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls, Leonh62)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 3 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000K-7 ......................................... 3 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, ShockWatcher, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000MB-1 ....................................... 2 Gulfies (MainePorsche, Gartner)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 Gulfie (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A2 ................................... 1 Gulfie (ShockWatcher)

*Together ................................................. 25 Gulfies*

3 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche
2 GWNQ - ShockWatcher

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

GaryK30 said:


> That's a very nice fleet of Gulfmasters.


Thank you Gary.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

gartner said:


> Hello to everyone. New member here and a long time Casio fan. I am not going to count all the models I had or all the models I wish I had I just wanted to ask to count me in with this beauty. I just got it and I must say, it's something else than I am used to with G-shocks or any other Casio watch I had and I had many.
> 
> Plus one for the Marine Blue version. Here are some quick pictures...
> View attachment 12626359
> ...


gartner,

Welcome to the Forum.
Welcome to the Gulfmaster crew.
Great choice.


----------



## gartner (Nov 2, 2017)

Thank you. It’s my first Gulfmaster and I am glad I went for this version. Although your white version(ICERC) is alao temptingb-). Congratulations on your latest aditions to the collection. 

Maybe an advice from you since you own three of them. How hard do you tighten the crown? I don’t want to tighten it to gently but I don’t want to be to rough either.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

gartner said:


> Thank you. It's my first Gulfmaster and I am glad I went for this version. Although your white version(ICERC) is alao temptingb-). Congratulations on your latest aditions to the collection.
> 
> Maybe an advice from you since you own three of them. How hard do you tighten the crown? I don't want to tighten it to gently but I don't want to be to rough either.


'Snug' tight so it can't easily reverse. Just like with most things on the Porsche with the exceptions being the torques of the crankshaft bolt and the rear axle wheel bolt.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

gartner said:


> Thank you. It's my first Gulfmaster and I am glad I went for this version. Although your white version(ICERC) is alao temptingb-). Congratulations on your latest aditions to the collection.
> 
> Maybe an advice from you since you own three of them. How hard do you tighten the crown? I don't want to tighten it to gently but I don't want to be to rough either.


'Snug' tight so it can't easily reverse. Just like with most things on the Porsche with the exceptions being the torques of the crankshaft nut and the rear axle wheel bolt nut.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Excellent score gartner


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

MainePorsche said:


> gartner,
> 
> Welcome to the Forum.
> Welcome to the Gulfmaster crew.
> Great choice.


Doc, I had no plans to add a Gulfie to my collection, but your recent pick-ups pushed me over the edge. I have one en route from Japan, due to arrive next week. I'm gonna send you the bill. :-d

Piowa, get ready to add a new model to your list. ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> Doc, I had no plans to add a Gulfie to my collection, but your recent pick-ups pushed me over the edge. I have one en route from Japan, due to arrive next week. I'm gonna send you the bill. :-d
> 
> Piowa, get ready to add a new model to your list. ;-)


Excellent .. and all the bad karma about the V2 seems to be gone... very happy indeed ☘Such an outstanding G Shock ❤️


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Excellent .. and all the bad karma about the V2 seems to be gone... very happy indeed ☘Such an outstanding G Shock ❤️


Thanks, DSD. I should send you half of the bill, since your wonderful photos of your Gulfies also swayed me. ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> Thanks, DSD. I should send you half of the bill, since your wonderful photos of your Gulfies also swayed me. ;-)


Thanks a lot kubr1ck  .. half MainePorsche half DSD,, seems like a great deal  Really looking forward .. Truly happy


----------



## gartner (Nov 2, 2017)

MainePorsche said:


> 'Snug' tight so it can't easily reverse. Just like with most things on the Porsche with the exceptions being the torques of the crankshaft bolt and the rear axle wheel bolt.


Basicly just tighten a little bit more when it stops right? Don't have any experience with Porsche's crankshafts bolt but I'm sure that the torque is a little bit more importnant there:-d.



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Excellent score gartner


Thank you:-!. So which one did you order?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

gartner said:


> Basicly just tighten a little bit more when it stops right? Don't have any experience with Porsche's crankshafts bolt but I'm sure that the torque is a little bit more importnant there:-d.
> 
> Thank you:-!. So which one did you order?












Got the 3❤️


----------



## gartner (Nov 2, 2017)

You bought all of them? You're the man:-!.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

gartner said:


> You bought all of them? You're the man:-!.


Nothing special here on F17 - But it's a nice trio indeed


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

gartner said:


> Basicly just tighten a little bit more when it stops right? Don't have any experience with Porsche's crankshafts bolt but I'm sure that the torque is a little bit more importnant there:-d.
> 
> Thank you:-!. So which one did you order?


Just snug it. Don't overdo.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

kubr1ck said:


> Doc, I had no plans to add a Gulfie to my collection, but your recent pick-ups pushed me over the edge. I have one en route from Japan, due to arrive next week. I'm gonna send you the bill. :-d
> 
> Piowa, get ready to add a new model to your list. ;-)


Well, well... a big good on you.
It is really a beautiful Watch, and I don't say that about many.
When it's on the wrist, it has the heft to let you know you're wearing a Watch.
Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

This one just arrived: *GWN-Q1000MCA-1AJF
*
September-release Gulfmaster with with gunmetal bezel, black IP outer ring, and combi bracelet with blue inner lining. Haven't had much time to play with it, but initial impression: Hot diggity damn! After cursing and fumbling about with pin & collar bracelet adjustments on a dozen G-shocks and Pro Treks, what a blessedly simple affair this spring bar combi bracelet is to adjust. It also has a very cool micro adjustment mechanism where one of the links just expands out with the turn of a little rollbar. Awesome.

Some quick shots:

























Piowa, thanks in advance for the add. :-!


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

kubr1ck said:


> This one just arrived: *GWN-Q1000MCA-1AJF
> *
> September-release Gulfmaster with with gunmetal bezel, black IP outer ring, and combi bracelet with blue inner lining. Haven't had much time to play with it, but initial impression: Hot diggity damn! After cursing and fumbling about with pin & collar bracelet adjustments on a dozen G-shocks and Pro Treks, what a blessedly simple affair this spring bar combi bracelet is to adjust. It also has a very cool micro adjustment mechanism where one of the links just expands out with the turn of a little rollbar. Awesome.
> 
> ...


Congrats. That's a really sharp looking piece.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

GaryK30 said:


> Congrats. That's a really sharp looking piece.


Thanks, Gary. Only one problem: no gold. :-(


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

kubr1ck said:


> Thanks, Gary. Only one problem: no gold. :-(


This colorway is perfect as is. No gold required.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Very nice kubr1ck  Enjoy the beauty.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 15 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls, Leonh62)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 3 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000K-7 ......................................... 3 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, ShockWatcher, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000MB-1 ....................................... 2 Gulfies (MainePorsche, Gartner)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 Gulfie (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A2 ................................... 1 Gulfie (ShockWatcher)

GWN-Q1000MCA-1A ................................... 1 Gulfie (Kubr1ck)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A ................. no
GWN-Q1000A-1A ................. no

*Together ................................................. 26 Gulfies*

3 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche
2 GWNQ - ShockWatcher

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

kubr1ck,

A stunner...
You know how I tend torwards Gulfmasters, and I say...
A stunner...

Wear it well.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Can't believe the sudden turnaround here ... well done guys ❤


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Congrats kubr1ck. You're on a roll man!

Still avoiding the accountant? LOL!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

4 the connoisseurs 








.. and one intruder ❤


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

MainePorsche said:


> kubr1ck,
> 
> A stunner...
> You know how I tend torwards Gulfmasters, and I say...
> ...


Thanks, Doc. I appreciate you turning me around to this line. I'm quite happy with this one.



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Can't believe the sudden turnaround here ... well done guys ❤


Thanks again for all your great photos of this piece, DD.



CollectorCol said:


> Congrats kubr1ck. You're on a roll man!
> 
> Still avoiding the accountant? LOL!


I appreciate that, CC. And yeah... I'm a lost cause at this point. ;-)


----------



## gartner (Nov 2, 2017)

kubr1ck said:


> This one just arrived: *GWN-Q1000MCA-1AJF
> *
> September-release Gulfmaster with with gunmetal bezel, black IP outer ring, and combi bracelet with blue inner lining. Haven't had much time to play with it, but initial impression: Hot diggity damn! After cursing and fumbling about with pin & collar bracelet adjustments on a dozen G-shocks and Pro Treks, what a blessedly simple affair this spring bar combi bracelet is to adjust. It also has a very cool micro adjustment mechanism where one of the links just expands out with the turn of a little rollbar. Awesome.
> 
> ...


Congratulations:-!.

I do have to ask. I don't think I ever saw this kind of serial number. Ok, last 4 digits mark the 222nd day of this year, but the first 4...I never saw this one. 221C? Does anybody know where this assembly line is? It's obviously in Japan...mine says 201C like most of others Made in Japan.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

gartner said:


> Congratulations:-!.
> 
> I do have to ask. I don't think I ever saw this kind of serial number. Ok, last 4 digits mark the 222nd day of this year, but the first 4...I never saw this one. 221C? Does anybody know where this assembly line is? It's obviously in Japan...mine says 201C like most of others Made in Japan.


My other Master of G units are made in the 201 factory as well.
I think I remember hearing here that they were building a new factory. This would probably be the 221.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Can't believe the sudden turnaround here ... well done guys ❤


I wasn't afraid of the monster in the closet.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

You're welcome kubr1ck More to come  Thanks for your support


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

gartner said:


> Congratulations:-!.
> 
> I do have to ask. I don't think I ever saw this kind of serial number. Ok, last 4 digits mark the 222nd day of this year, but the first 4...I never saw this one. 221C? Does anybody know where this assembly line is? It's obviously in Japan...mine says 201C like most of others Made in Japan.


Sorry man. I wish I had an answer for you, but MainePorsche's answer works for me. Maybe it's made in Mexico. :-d


----------



## gartner (Nov 2, 2017)

kubr1ck said:


> Sorry man. I wish I had an answer for you, but MainePorsche's answer works for me. Maybe it's made in Mexico. :-d


Hehe, I'm sure it's from Japan, no doubt in that. Probably a new factory, like MainePorsche wrote.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

I took the Gulfie to work yesterday and a colleague who regularly wears a couple of different squares in his rotation grabbed my wrist and exclaimed, "Holy cow! That's the coolest-looking watch I've ever seen! Who makes it?" :-d

That's the beauty of this brand. There are so many different models, you are constantly being surprised. :-!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

All nine







Cheers, Piowa


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Finding the differences within the 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 6th is almost like one of those puzzle games from my childhood.

Difference beteeen 2nd and 3rd is just the second hand and possibly thicker blue bezel.

Did I win?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

WES51 said:


> Finding the differences within the 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 6th is almost like one of those puzzle games from my childhood.
> 
> Difference beteeen 2nd and 3rd is just the second hand and possibly thicker blue bezel.
> 
> Did I win?


Also the color of the pieces between the strap attachment screws (gray or blue).


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

3rd, 5th and 6th are MC models with bracelet. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Piowa said:


> 3rd, 5th and 6th are MC models with bracelet.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

Well, I caved. I am now impatiently waiting for my GWN-Q1000A-1AJF to get here from Japan.....


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Davemro said:


> Well, I caved. I am now impatiently waiting for my GWN-Q1000A-1AJF to get here from Japan.....


Great Watch.
Look forward to the pics.
Welcome to the Gulf Club.


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

You know what to do Piowa.

Thanks man!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 16 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls, Leonh62, CollectorCol)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 3 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000K-7 ......................................... 3 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, ShockWatcher, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000MB-1 ....................................... 2 Gulfies (MainePorsche, Gartner)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 Gulfie (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A2 ................................... 1 Gulfie (ShockWatcher)

GWN-Q1000MCA-1A ................................... 1 Gulfie (Kubr1ck)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A ................. no
GWN-Q1000A-1A ................. no

*Together ................................................. 27 Gulfies*

3 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche
2 GWNQ - ShockWatcher

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Indo-Padawan (Nov 17, 2017)

Davemro said:


> Well, I caved. I am now impatiently waiting for my GWN-Q1000A-1AJF to get here from Japan.....


It's the latest, and also the cheapest model, released for JDM.

78k Yen vs. 100k-125k Yen.

Wonder what are the differences in terms of materials / components ?


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Indo-Padawan said:


> It's the latest, and also the cheapest model, released for JDM.
> 
> 78k Yen vs. 100k-125k Yen.
> 
> Wonder what are the differences in terms of materials / components ?


That is a top notch watch. There is no difference in quality from the more expensive ones. I know because I bought the other September release. The difference is that mine came with a combi bracelet, which tend to cost more. In terms of the actual watch and module, they're the same.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Absolutely an apex Watch.
Made in the mothership 201 factory where the Frogman is made.
The hand gear malady is now water under the bridge.


----------



## Indo-Padawan (Nov 17, 2017)

kubr1ck said:


> That is a top notch watch. There is no difference in quality from the more expensive ones. I know because I bought the other September release. The difference is that mine came with a combi bracelet, which tend to cost more. In terms of the actual watch and module, they're the same.


Thanks for your confirmation. 

Guess I'd rather wait for future Q1k with more preferable design and 78k-ish pricing.


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm in!!!
My GWN-Q1000A-1AJF just washed ashore.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Davemro said:


> I'm in!!!
> My GWN-Q1000A-1AJF just washed ashore.


Beautiful. Congratulations. The classiest of the Master of Gs in my opinion.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Well done Dave.
Looks Great.
Enjoy and..
Wear it well.


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Beautiful. Congratulations. The classiest of the Master of Gs in my opinion.


Thanks! You're absolutely right about the difference in quality. Plus, I'm all about keeping the "ass" in "classy", so it's a perfect fit...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Davemro said:


> I'm in!!!
> My GWN-Q1000A-1AJF just washed ashore.
> View attachment 12671813


Big big congrats


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Sweet! I miss mine whenever I'm not wearing it.
I found myself looking at pictures of it while in work LOL!

Enjoy!


----------



## gartner (Nov 2, 2017)

Welcome to our little club|>. Classy model. How comfortable is the bracelett compared to resin band?


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 16 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls, Leonh62, CollectorCol)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 3 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000K-7 ......................................... 3 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, ShockWatcher, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000MB-1 ....................................... 2 Gulfies (MainePorsche, Gartner)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 Gulfie (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A2 ................................... 1 Gulfie (ShockWatcher)

GWN-Q1000MCA-1A ................................... 1 Gulfie (Kubr1ck)

GWN-Q1000A-1A ....................................... 1 Gulfie (Davemro)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A ................. no

*Together ................................................. 28 Gulfies*

3 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche
2 GWNQ - ShockWatcher

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## iberfoptic (Jun 6, 2012)

Count me in guys! Thank you..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 16 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls, Leonh62, CollectorCol)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 3 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000K-7 ......................................... 3 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, ShockWatcher, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000MB-1 ....................................... 3 Gulfies (MainePorsche, Gartner, Iberfoptic)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 Gulfie (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A2 ................................... 1 Gulfie (ShockWatcher)

GWN-Q1000MCA-1A ................................... 1 Gulfie (Kubr1ck)

GWN-Q1000A-1A ....................................... 1 Gulfie (Davemro)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A ................. no

*Together ................................................. 29 Gulfies*

3 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche
2 GWNQ - ShockWatcher

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

iberfoptic said:


> Count me in guys! Thank you..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done.
Wear it well.


----------



## iberfoptic (Jun 6, 2012)

MainePorsche said:


> Well done.
> Wear it well.


Thank you sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

iberfoptic said:


> Count me in guys! Thank you..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Coooool ☝️


----------



## coolj01 (May 19, 2011)

Now you guys have gone and done it....just ordered mine and its on its way GWN-Q1000-1AER


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

coolj01 said:


> Now you guys have gone and done it....just ordered mine and its on its way GWN-Q1000-1AER
> 
> View attachment 12705271


Big congrats. Very nice ...









.. and yes fellow G Shockers I'll be getting one more .... before New Year ❤


----------



## coolj01 (May 19, 2011)

^^^^ well deepsea dont leave us in suspense....which one you picking up?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

coolj01 said:


> ^^^^ well deepsea dont leave us in suspense....which one you picking up?


No more further details but ( most of ) you guys know my taste & preferences ... can be only one


----------



## coolj01 (May 19, 2011)

I did have a question though if anyone has an answer. The resin strap is held on with 2 hed head bolts that attach a plastic piece ot the underside of the watch...can you get those plastic pieces in other colors? I was thinking about trying to make the whole strap black and change out those blue plastic pieces with black ones.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> No more further details but ( most of ) you guys know my taste & preferences ... can be only one


Easy for me to surmise...
You are getting the _beautiful one._


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

MainePorsche said:


> Easy for me to surmise...
> You are getting the _beautiful one._


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

... I also enter here for completeness.

...Arrived one week ago, all the tests done...

...The most beautiful, comfortable and much important complete G Shock ever made, IMHO , i'm really proud and happy to have it ❤

...If I have not counted badly I'm the thirtieth, right Piowa ?

...I thank you in advance.

...Tomorrow morning picture and others :


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

William1Wilson said:


> ... I also enter here for completeness.
> 
> ...Arrived one week ago, all the tests done...
> 
> ...


Amico mio, me piacere.
Wear it well.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

William1Wilson said:


> ... I also enter here for completeness.
> 
> ...Arrived one week ago, all the tests done...
> 
> ...


Looks stunning. Congratulations!


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Congrats W1W!

Once on your wrist this piece is stunning.


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Double post every time! :-(


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

William1Wilson said:


> ... I also enter here for completeness.
> 
> ...Arrived one week ago, all the tests done...
> 
> ...


Huge congrats  The Gulfie 2 is going so strong now - thanks to all of you - at one point I was hopelessly abandoned on F17 and couldn't enjoy this beauty at all - so happy now  Have great fun and enjoy


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 17 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls, Leonh62, CollectorCol, William1Wilson)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 3 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000K-7 ......................................... 3 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, ShockWatcher, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000MB-1 ....................................... 3 Gulfies (MainePorsche, Gartner, Iberfoptic)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 Gulfie (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A2 ................................... 1 Gulfie (ShockWatcher)

GWN-Q1000MCA-1A ................................... 1 Gulfie (Kubr1ck)

GWN-Q1000A-1A ....................................... 1 Gulfie (Davemro)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A ................. no

*Together ................................................. 30 Gulfies*

3 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche
2 GWNQ - ShockWatcher

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

MainePorsche said:


> Amico mio, me piacere.
> Wear it well.


...Thanks MainePorsche! My friend, the pleasure is mine! Your Italian is far better than my English !

Grazie infinite!



kubr1ck said:


> Looks stunning. Congratulations!


... Thanks to you Kubr1ck! You are very kind! But your gwn q1000 is really STUNNING! Is the new model with STUNNING bracelet !



CollectorCol said:


> Congrats W1W!
> 
> Once on your wrist this piece is stunning.


...Thank you so much CollectorCol!



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Huge congrats  The Gulfie 2 is going so strong now - thanks to all of you - at one point I was hopelessly abandoned on F17 and couldn't enjoy this beauty at all - so happy now  Have great fun and enjoy


...Thanks Deepsea, you're really very kind, and you're absolutely right, this wonderful timepiece deserves more attention because it is really extraordinary! and I also hope your words can give credit to this wonderful timepiece!
...and at the same time I hope not to regret it ...



Piowa said:


> GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 17 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls, Leonh62, CollectorCol, William1Wilson)
> 
> GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 3 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche)
> 
> ...


...Thanks Piowa! You are ever very kind!


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

You know me, I tend to more rent than buy these things.

I should only get partial credit, as I bought this off WUS. However, the previous owner has not been counted, so we can add this for now

GWN-Q1000MC-1AJF

Plus, an added optional resin strap for the beach.

I have to say that I may prefer the way the strap wears on these wide watches.










Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

Phreddo said:


> You know me, I tend to more rent than buy these things.
> 
> I should only get partial credit, as I bought this off WUS. However, the previous owner has not been counted, so we can add this for now
> 
> ...


...STUNNING Phreddo! With both resin strap and bracelet!

...And keep it ! Because I think this this watch is extraordinary!!! ❤


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 17 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls, Leonh62, CollectorCol, William1Wilson)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 3 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000K-7 ......................................... 3 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, ShockWatcher, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000MB-1 ....................................... 3 Gulfies (MainePorsche, Gartner, Iberfoptic)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 Gulfie (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A2 ................................... 1 Gulfie (ShockWatcher)

GWN-Q1000MCA-1A ................................... 1 Gulfie (Kubr1ck)

GWN-Q1000A-1A ....................................... 1 Gulfie (Davemro)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A ..................................... 1 Gulfie (Phreddo)

*Together ................................................. 31 Gulfies*

3 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche
2 GWNQ - ShockWatcher

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## NearTheInNOutBurger (Dec 18, 2017)

Quick question folks...

Is the band on the Marine Blue black or navy blue? About to order one, just want to make sure what the colors are before pulling the trigger. 

That black/orange one on this page is clean too! nice!!


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

This one?...









Looks black.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

CollectorCol said:


> This one?...
> 
> View attachment 12739685
> 
> ...


Is black.


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Listen to the Master of Gulfmaster :-!


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

CollectorCol said:


> Listen to the Master of Gulfmaster :-!


No, I defer the seniority and rank to Deepsea.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

MainePorsche said:


> No, I defer the seniority and rank to Deepsea.


Far too kind MainePorsche but big thanks for the encouragement  So glad this Q-Gulfmaster thread is up and running again Such a beautiful watch  It's one of the absolute highlights in 2016/17. Fabulous G Shock all the way. More to come of course and thanks for your support gents Keep it coming.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Warning up


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My girlfriends gorgeous MB Gulfie ❤pls kindly add on my account Piowa. Thanks a lot


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 17 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls, Leonh62, CollectorCol, William1Wilson)

GWN-Q1000MB-1 ....................................... 4 Gulfies (MainePorsche, Gartner, Iberfoptic, Deepsea_dweller)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 3 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000K-7 ......................................... 3 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, ShockWatcher, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 Gulfie (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A2 ................................... 1 Gulfie (ShockWatcher)

GWN-Q1000MCA-1A ................................... 1 Gulfie (Kubr1ck)

GWN-Q1000A-1A ....................................... 1 Gulfie (Davemro)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A ..................................... 1 Gulfie (Phreddo)

*Together ................................................. 32 Gulfies*

4 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller
3 GWNQ - MainePorsche
2 GWNQ - ShockWatcher

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

One more for the road and a big shout-out to our member and also a Q1000MB owner MainePorsche. Hope all is cool - Haven't seen you for quite some time. Take good care


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

DSD, A GF who likes Gshocks? Sounds like a keeper to me! Great collection!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Mbaulfinger said:


> DSD, A GF who likes Gshocks? Sounds like a keeper to me! Great collection!


Thanks a lot  Not all but some - That's really great. Asking for her opinion sometimes The MB is her fave ( colour theme ) More shots to come ...


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello All, I'm interested in the GWN-Q1000-1ajf marine blue. Looking around at possible vendors it appears most on ebay are from Japan. I'm wondering how the guarantee works with the ebay vendors. Is the Casio Gshock warranty/registration card in the box and if there's an issue with the watch you simply send it to casio? Are there any authorized gshock gulfmaster dealers on ebay that folks have used? A couple of the Gshocks I've purchased on Amazon came with an Asurion warranty...not really sure what's that all about. This particular gulfmaster isn't offered on Amazon.

Any insights or suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

I don't think you'll get a vaild warranty from eBay sellers.

Do you have friends/family in the U.K?...
https://outlet.casio.co.uk/B-Grade-Casio-G-SHOCK-GWN-Q1000-1AER

(Assuming that's the model you're after)


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Mbaulfinger said:


> Hello All, I'm interested in the GWN-Q1000-1ajf marine blue. Looking around at possible vendors it appears most on ebay are from Japan. I'm wondering how the guarantee works with the ebay vendors. Is the Casio Gshock warranty/registration card in the box and if there's an issue with the watch you simply send it to casio? Are there any authorized gshock gulfmaster dealers on ebay that folks have used? A couple of the Gshocks I've purchased on Amazon came with an Asurion warranty...not really sure what's that all about. This particular gulfmaster isn't offered on Amazon.
> 
> Any insights or suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


There are reports of possible malfunctions regarding this watch, possibly occurring months after the purchase. It shouldn't stop you from buying this watch, no, but in this case reliable warranty should be higher priority than usual. If I were you, I'd either take advantage of the amazing deal found by CollectorCol above (literally half price, the risk should be worth it) or buy from a seller with a good warranty/return policy (not eBay) even if it meant slightly higher price. I think Casio is only bound to honor the warranty if you can prove that the watch was originally bought from a Casio AD.

I'm also looking at the watch, but haven't made up my mind on the Q1000/PRW7000 dilemma, and have other projects right now.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Just 4 show ..


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Please add my NV...









Looks like three more models coming...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 17 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls, Leonh62, CollectorCol, William1Wilson)

GWN-Q1000MB-1 ....................................... 4 Gulfies (MainePorsche, Gartner, Iberfoptic, Deepsea_dweller)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 4 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche, CollectorCol)

GWN-Q1000K-7 ......................................... 3 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, ShockWatcher, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 Gulfie (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A2 ................................... 1 Gulfie (ShockWatcher)

GWN-Q1000MCA-1A ................................... 1 Gulfie (Kubr1ck)

GWN-Q1000A-1A ....................................... 1 Gulfie (Davemro)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A ..................................... 1 Gulfie (Phreddo)

*Together ................................................. 33 Gulfies*

4 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller
3 GWNQ - MainePorsche
2 GWNQ - ShockWatcher

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great catch CC


----------



## triGG3r (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi guys! My first G of sorts.. GWN-Q1000MC-1A


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 17 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls, Leonh62, CollectorCol, William1Wilson)

GWN-Q1000MB-1 ....................................... 4 Gulfies (MainePorsche, Gartner, Iberfoptic, Deepsea_dweller)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 4 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche, CollectorCol)

GWN-Q1000K-7 ......................................... 3 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, ShockWatcher, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A ..................................... 2 Gulfies (Phreddo, TriGG3r)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 Gulfie (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A2 ................................... 1 Gulfie (ShockWatcher)

GWN-Q1000MCA-1A ................................... 1 Gulfie (Kubr1ck)

GWN-Q1000A-1A ....................................... 1 Gulfie (Davemro)

*Together ................................................. 34 Gulfies*

4 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller
3 GWNQ - MainePorsche
2 GWNQ - ShockWatcher

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

No pic but I have had the 1A for some time now. It kicked my GWF 1000 out of bed and is looking like becoming my only G Shock (still holding a Rangeman, GW 5000, King...)


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 18 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls, Leonh62, CollectorCol, William1Wilson, Coler)

GWN-Q1000MB-1 ....................................... 4 Gulfies (MainePorsche, Gartner, Iberfoptic, Deepsea_dweller)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 4 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche, CollectorCol)

GWN-Q1000K-7 ......................................... 3 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, ShockWatcher, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A ..................................... 2 Gulfies (Phreddo, TriGG3r)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 Gulfie (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A2 ................................... 1 Gulfie (ShockWatcher)

GWN-Q1000MCA-1A ................................... 1 Gulfie (Kubr1ck)

GWN-Q1000A-1A ....................................... 1 Gulfie (Davemro)

*Together ................................................. 35 Gulfies*

4 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller
3 GWNQ - MainePorsche
2 GWNQ - ShockWatcher

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

*GWN-Q1000MCA-1AJF
*Still one of the most complimented Gs in my collection.


----------



## sky_sun (Jan 28, 2011)

hi guys any one advice me about this price 58,900 yen 560 USD + 20 usd transaction fees and 24 USD SHIPPING TOTAL 605 USD for GWN - Q1000A - 1AJF 
https://item.rakuten.co.jp/udetokei-watch/611914/


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

sky_sun said:


> hi guys any one advice me about this price 58,900 yen 560 USD + 20 usd transaction fees and 24 USD SHIPPING TOTAL 605 USD for GWN - Q1000A - 1AJF
> https://item.rakuten.co.jp/udetokei-watch/611914/


You can find it for $565 on eBay with free shipping.


----------



## KLIEN26 (Mar 8, 2018)

My new toy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

KLIEN26 said:


> My new toy


Great one


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 18 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls, Leonh62, CollectorCol, William1Wilson, Coler)

GWN-Q1000MB-1 ....................................... 5 Gulfies (MainePorsche, Gartner, Iberfoptic, Deepsea_dweller, Klien26)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 4 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche, CollectorCol)

GWN-Q1000K-7 ......................................... 3 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, ShockWatcher, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A ..................................... 2 Gulfies (Phreddo, TriGG3r)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 1 Gulfie (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A2 ................................... 1 Gulfie (ShockWatcher)

GWN-Q1000MCA-1A ................................... 1 Gulfie (Kubr1ck)

GWN-Q1000A-1A ....................................... 1 Gulfie (Davemro)

*Together ................................................. 36 Gulfies*

4 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller
3 GWNQ - MainePorsche
2 GWNQ - ShockWatcher

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Put me down for a 7A please Piowa...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

The Love The Sea And The Earth. Just 4 show Piowa. Pretty rare bird on F17 especially since MainePorsche isn't around - It's an absolute beauty.










Great weekend everyone and congrats CC on your latest Gulfie


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 18 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls, Leonh62, CollectorCol, William1Wilson, Coler)

GWN-Q1000MB-1 ....................................... 5 Gulfies (MainePorsche, Gartner, Iberfoptic, Deepsea_dweller, Klien26)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 4 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche, CollectorCol)

GWN-Q1000K-7 ......................................... 3 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, ShockWatcher, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A ..................................... 2 Gulfies (Phreddo, TriGG3r)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 2 Gulfies (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma, CollectorCol)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A2 ................................... 1 Gulfie (ShockWatcher)

GWN-Q1000MCA-1A ................................... 1 Gulfie (Kubr1ck)

GWN-Q1000A-1A ....................................... 1 Gulfie (Davemro)

*Together ................................................. 37 Gulfies*

4 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller
3 GWNQ - MainePorsche, CollectorCol
2 GWNQ - ShockWatcher

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

All twelve


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

KLIEN26 said:


> My new toy


Great first post! I really want this model, looks stunning.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Piowa said:


> All twelve
> 
> View attachment 12973777


The black / gold Gulfie it is


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Ok. I gave in. I joined the club.









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 18 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls, Leonh62, CollectorCol, William1Wilson, Coler)

GWN-Q1000MB-1 ....................................... 5 Gulfies (MainePorsche, Gartner, Iberfoptic, Deepsea_dweller, Klien26)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 4 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche, CollectorCol)

GWN-Q1000K-7 ......................................... 3 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, ShockWatcher, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 3 Gulfies (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma, CollectorCol, Fujoor)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A ..................................... 2 Gulfies (Phreddo, TriGG3r)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A2 ................................... 1 Gulfie (ShockWatcher)

GWN-Q1000MCA-1A ................................... 1 Gulfie (Kubr1ck)

GWN-Q1000A-1A ....................................... 1 Gulfie (Davemro)

*Together ................................................. 38 Gulfies*

4 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller
3 GWNQ - MainePorsche, CollectorCol
2 GWNQ - ShockWatcher

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Fujoor said:


> Ok. I gave in. I joined the club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Late to this party but decided it was time. GWN-Q1000-1A


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 19 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls, Leonh62, CollectorCol, William1Wilson, Coler, Andyahs)

GWN-Q1000MB-1 ....................................... 5 Gulfies (MainePorsche, Gartner, Iberfoptic, Deepsea_dweller, Klien26)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 4 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche, CollectorCol)

GWN-Q1000K-7 ......................................... 3 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, ShockWatcher, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 3 Gulfies (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma, CollectorCol, Fujoor)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A ..................................... 2 Gulfies (Phreddo, TriGG3r)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A2 ................................... 1 Gulfie (ShockWatcher)

GWN-Q1000MCA-1A ................................... 1 Gulfie (Kubr1ck)

GWN-Q1000A-1A ....................................... 1 Gulfie (Davemro)

*Together ................................................. 39 Gulfies*

4 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller
3 GWNQ - MainePorsche, CollectorCol
2 GWNQ - ShockWatcher

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## evergoodstudios (Jul 20, 2012)

Me too ...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 20 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls, Leonh62, CollectorCol, William1Wilson, Coler, Andyahs, Evergoodstudios)

GWN-Q1000MB-1 ....................................... 5 Gulfies (MainePorsche, Gartner, Iberfoptic, Deepsea_dweller, Klien26)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 4 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche, CollectorCol)

GWN-Q1000K-7 ......................................... 3 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, ShockWatcher, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 3 Gulfies (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma, CollectorCol, Fujoor)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A ..................................... 2 Gulfies (Phreddo, TriGG3r)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A2 ................................... 1 Gulfie (ShockWatcher)

GWN-Q1000MCA-1A ................................... 1 Gulfie (Kubr1ck)

GWN-Q1000A-1A ....................................... 1 Gulfie (Davemro)

*Together ................................................. 40 Gulfies*

4 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller
3 GWNQ - MainePorsche, CollectorCol
2 GWNQ - ShockWatcher

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## evergoodstudios (Jul 20, 2012)

Thought I'd post some macro shots for those who are interested...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

For show


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

DSD, very nice trio! Love all three of those beauties!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Mbaulfinger said:


> DSD, very nice trio! Love all three of those beauties!


Thanks a lot, very kind  Yes all 3 are really nice - loving them too


----------



## Speedsterescu (Jan 9, 2017)

Starting today count me in....
Gulfmaster GWN Q1000 7AER









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Speedsterescu said:


> Starting today count me in....
> Gulfmaster GWN Q1000 7AER
> 
> 
> ...


Super nice Speedsterescu☘ Well done. Enjoy the beauty


----------



## Speedsterescu (Jan 9, 2017)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Super nice Speedsterescu️ Well done. Enjoy the beauty


Thank you very much, Mr. Tom! I really enjoy this watch.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Speedsterescu said:


> Thank you very much, Mr. Tom! I really enjoy this watch.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


It's a beauty for sure. Gotta show my white one tomorrow


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 20 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls, Leonh62, CollectorCol, William1Wilson, Coler, Andyahs, Evergoodstudios)

GWN-Q1000MB-1 ....................................... 5 Gulfies (MainePorsche, Gartner, Iberfoptic, Deepsea_dweller, Klien26)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 4 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche, CollectorCol)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 4 Gulfies (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma, CollectorCol, Fujoor, Speedsterescu)

GWN-Q1000K-7 ......................................... 3 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, ShockWatcher, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A ..................................... 2 Gulfies (Phreddo, TriGG3r)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A2 ................................... 1 Gulfie (ShockWatcher)

GWN-Q1000MCA-1A ................................... 1 Gulfie (Kubr1ck)

GWN-Q1000A-1A ....................................... 1 Gulfie (Davemro)

*Together ................................................. 41 Gulfies*

4 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller
3 GWNQ - MainePorsche, CollectorCol
2 GWNQ - ShockWatcher

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Just for show and for Speedsterescu


----------



## Speedsterescu (Jan 9, 2017)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Just for show and for Speedsterescu


You have an awesome pair of Star Wars inspired G's! Great photo, too! Congrats, Tom! 
Thanks for the dedication!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Speedsterescu said:


> You have an awesome pair of Star Wars inspired G's! Great photo, too! Congrats, Tom!
> Thanks for the dedication!
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot. Very kind. Yes it's the Star Wars theme all the way. Both are having a special place in my collection. So different but equally loved ❤


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

One more 4 show ❤


----------



## Torvec (Apr 14, 2018)

Add my Gulfmaster to the count


----------



## Potatismos (Apr 30, 2018)

Hey, I'm new to the forum and I have a question about Gulfmaster GWN-Q1000-7AER. Is the whole case made out of resin or is the "Base" of the case steel? If you strip of all the resin parts will you then find a chunk of steel?

Don't wanna put that much money in an all plastic watch.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Potatismos said:


> Hey, I'm new to the forum and I have a question about Gulfmaster GWN-Q1000-7AER. Is the whole case made out of resin or is the "Base" of the case steel? If you strip of all the resin parts will you then find a chunk of steel?
> 
> Don't wanna put that much money in an all plastic watch.


If you want more Metal you must go to Frogman or Steel or Mtg! Or the youngest GMW-B5000


----------



## Potatismos (Apr 30, 2018)

What is the difference between Casio G-Shock GWN-Q1000-7AER and CASIO G-SHOCK GWN-Q1000-7AJF? Is it just different markets?

I have seen different box as well both like a small metal box and a really nice Master of G box


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Potatismos said:


> What is the difference between Casio G-Shock GWN-Q1000-7AER and CASIO G-SHOCK GWN-Q1000-7AJF? Is it just different markets?
> 
> I have seen different box as well both like a small metal box and a really nice Master of G box


One is a Japanese model which will probably have a fancy box, other one comes in a tin.


----------



## Potatismos (Apr 30, 2018)

CollectorCol said:


> Potatismos said:
> 
> 
> > What is the difference between Casio G-Shock GWN-Q1000-7AER and CASIO G-SHOCK GWN-Q1000-7AJF? Is it just different markets?
> ...


Damn, why doesnt international model get a fancy box... Is the Japanese model better in finish/quality as well?


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Potatismos said:


> Damn, why doesnt international model get a fancy box... Is the Japanese model better in finish/quality as well?


Watches will be exactly the same.


----------



## Potatismos (Apr 30, 2018)

CollectorCol said:


> Potatismos said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, why doesnt international model get a fancy box... Is the Japanese model better in finish/quality as well?
> ...


I'm just afraid of resin rot. I'm new to the world of G's and I saw that the inner case that holds the movement is also resin. I get that I'll eventually will have to swap the resin strap and outer casing. But would be a pain in the ass to have to take out the movement aswell.


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

Those who know, those in the KNOW.... I'm looking at two of the newer GWN's the GWN-Q1000GB-1AJF Black & Gold and also the GWNQ1000-1A or JF variant. A few of you have had yours long enough to compare against your other FAV's...Gravitymaster, Mudmaster, MTG’s, GST, and GWF/GWF-D1000 Frogman series and so on...what I like, Quad Sensor and the size of the GWN 48X57.3X17 that LUG TO LUG 48MM is key for me....with that said I would appreciate your feelings on yours before I pull the trigger and am added to the count here…


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 20 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls, Leonh62, CollectorCol, William1Wilson, Coler, Andyahs, Evergoodstudios)

GWN-Q1000MB-1 ....................................... 6 Gulfies (MainePorsche, Gartner, Iberfoptic, Deepsea_dweller, Klien26, Torvec)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 4 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche, CollectorCol)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 4 Gulfies (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma, CollectorCol, Fujoor, Speedsterescu)

GWN-Q1000K-7 ......................................... 3 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, ShockWatcher, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A ..................................... 2 Gulfies (Phreddo, TriGG3r)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A2 ................................... 1 Gulfie (ShockWatcher)

GWN-Q1000MCA-1A ................................... 1 Gulfie (Kubr1ck)

GWN-Q1000A-1A ....................................... 1 Gulfie (Davemro)

*Together ................................................. 42 Gulfies*

4 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller
3 GWNQ - MainePorsche, CollectorCol
2 GWNQ - ShockWatcher

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

This counter is not increasing, I do non have the Gulfmaster in top ten, but I find interesting this GWN-1000MC...


----------



## bentos_q (Jun 3, 2018)

I've been collecting swiss watches of all swiss brands ( rolex, girard perregaux, iwc, jaeger lecoultre and others) i have ceased from buying becuase i have spent much on them, just last month i started craving for Gshock watches (only master of G) this gwn-q1000-7a gulfmaster is my latest. It's difficult to buy this brand new. I contacted all major gshock authorized shop and successfully found 1 in my favorite white color since all other shops don't have this except for this one shop...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 20 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls, Leonh62, CollectorCol, William1Wilson, Coler, Andyahs, Evergoodstudios)

GWN-Q1000MB-1 ....................................... 6 Gulfies (MainePorsche, Gartner, Iberfoptic, Deepsea_dweller, Klien26, Torvec)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 5 Gulfies (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma, CollectorCol, Fujoor, Speedsterescu, Bentos_q)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 4 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche, CollectorCol)

GWN-Q1000K-7 ......................................... 3 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, ShockWatcher, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A ..................................... 2 Gulfies (Phreddo, TriGG3r)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A2 ................................... 1 Gulfie (ShockWatcher)

GWN-Q1000MCA-1A ................................... 1 Gulfie (Kubr1ck)

GWN-Q1000A-1A ....................................... 1 Gulfie (Davemro)

*Together ................................................. 43 Gulfies*

4 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller
3 GWNQ - MainePorsche, CollectorCol
2 GWNQ - ShockWatcher

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

MC-1ADR for me

Thanks


----------



## Trailhead23 (Jun 3, 2018)

The only one of the 'new' gulfmasters that caught my appeal was the ICERC version. $900?

Come on. It's beautiful, though. Still. I had better things to do with $900.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 20 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls, Leonh62, CollectorCol, William1Wilson, Coler, Andyahs, Evergoodstudios)

GWN-Q1000MB-1 ....................................... 6 Gulfies (MainePorsche, Gartner, Iberfoptic, Deepsea_dweller, Klien26, Torvec)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 5 Gulfies (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma, CollectorCol, Fujoor, Speedsterescu, Bentos_q)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 4 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche, CollectorCol)

GWN-Q1000K-7 ......................................... 3 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, ShockWatcher, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A ..................................... 3 Gulfies (Phreddo, TriGG3r, Fcasoli)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A2 ................................... 1 Gulfie (ShockWatcher)

GWN-Q1000MCA-1A ................................... 1 Gulfie (Kubr1ck)

GWN-Q1000A-1A ....................................... 1 Gulfie (Davemro)

*Together ................................................. 44 Gulfies*

4 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller
3 GWNQ - MainePorsche, CollectorCol
2 GWNQ - ShockWatcher

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi Piowa, back after a looooong hiatus!

...with a GWN-Q1000-1A  please add me on the list!

Cheers, B


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Duplicate post


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWN-Q1000-1A ......................................... 21 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Glockcubed, Odie, Worker, Brvheart, Cew1234, Mtb2104, Craniotes, Burnso, Njb242, Devil13, Burns78, Putuls, Leonh62, CollectorCol, William1Wilson, Coler, Andyahs, Evergoodstudios, BenF)

GWN-Q1000MB-1 ....................................... 6 Gulfies (MainePorsche, Gartner, Iberfoptic, Deepsea_dweller, Klien26, Torvec)

GWN-Q1000-7A ......................................... 5 Gulfies (Nemo AKA Nemo_Sandma, CollectorCol, Fujoor, Speedsterescu, Bentos_q)

GWN-Q1000NV-2 ....................................... 4 Gulfies (Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, MainePorsche, CollectorCol)

GWN-Q1000K-7 ......................................... 3 Gulfies (Deepsea_dweller, ShockWatcher, MainePorsche)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A ..................................... 3 Gulfies (Phreddo, TriGG3r, Fcasoli)

GWN-Q1000MC-1A2 ................................... 1 Gulfie (ShockWatcher)

GWN-Q1000MCA-1A ................................... 1 Gulfie (Kubr1ck)

GWN-Q1000A-1A ....................................... 1 Gulfie (Davemro)

*Together ................................................. 45 Gulfies*

4 GWNQ - Deepsea_dweller
3 GWNQ - MainePorsche, CollectorCol
2 GWNQ - ShockWatcher

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## SeeD (Dec 2, 2007)

For those who bought the Japanese newer “A” models......any issues??

For those who bought your Q1000s in the past few months of 2018...any issues??

Thanks.


----------



## egomelo (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi everyone. I own a GWN-Q1000MC. I noticed that casio has been removed the Q1000 model from their website. Do you know what’s the reason of that action? Is it about the known problem? I’ve sent an e-mail yesterday about this but still there’s no reply.


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

egomelo said:


> Hi everyone. I own a GWN-Q1000MC. I noticed that casio has been removed the Q1000 model from their website. Do you know what's the reason of that action? Is it about the known problem? I've sent an e-mail yesterday about this but still there's no reply.


Still on the U.K site.


----------



## egomelo (Jun 22, 2018)

CC said:


> Still on the U.K site.


It's not on the internet casio and g-shock websites. I'm sure it was on there a few weeks ago.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

A lot of defective timepieces, I suppose


----------



## egomelo (Jun 22, 2018)

fcasoli said:


> A lot of defective timepieces, I suppose


It's really annoying. I really love this watch. I can't believe casio did such a mistake like that. It's a high class and expesive watch. 
So far no problem with my watch but what should I do if the known defective appers after the warranty ends.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Gentle reminder gents .. this is a counting thread 










I got 4


----------



## GraniteFraggle (Jan 17, 2018)

Best add my two on then 

GWN-Q1000A-2AJF

and

GWN-Q1000MB-1AJF

Time will tell if I add anymore!


----------



## dieselten (Jul 23, 2018)

I just received a GWN-Q1000-1A purchased from Amazon. It has an "F" date on the back plate. Works fine so far, but I am aware of the hand problems.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

dieselten said:


> I just received a GWN-Q1000-1A purchased from Amazon. It has an "F" date on the back plate. Works fine so far, but I am aware of the hand problems.
> View attachment 13328291


Very nice


----------



## dieselten (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank you deep sea. This one is my favorite to wear... for now&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## sozdemir17 (Nov 8, 2018)

Count me in 

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

SeeD said:


> For those who bought the Japanese newer "A" models......any issues??
> 
> For those who bought your Q1000s in the past few months of 2018...any issues??
> 
> Thanks.


No issues with mine.


----------



## FarmeR57 (Dec 25, 2017)

I can confirm Davemro's Q1000 is issue free...because it is now MINE! BwaaaHaHaHaHAA!

I am very happy Dave, she's a beauty  Thanks!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Big congrats & Enjoy @FarmeR57










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

sozdemir17 said:


> Count me in
> 
> Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


Congrats 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FarmeR57 (Dec 25, 2017)

Thank-you DSD  I had been hesitant about the Q1000, but knowing Davemro from a previous transaction I trusted it was issue-free. The A-1A model would have been my choice of colorway so that sealed the deal.

And I know you like pictures...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

FarmeR57 said:


> Thank-you DSD  I had been hesitant about the Q1000, but knowing Davemro from a previous transaction I trusted it was issue-free. The A-1A model would have been my choice of colorway so that sealed the deal.
> 
> And I know you like pictures...
> 
> ...


Yeah love photos ..IMHO Photos are of the essence for our forum ! Glad you like the Q-1000 ! Enjoy


----------



## MAcvonnet (Jun 17, 2020)

Good day friend. a question how to get to the lowest tide on the right side since it only gets to the lowest tide on the left side?

gulfmaster gwn-q1000


----------



## MAcvonnet (Jun 17, 2020)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks for opening the counting thread Piowa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good day friend. a question how to get to the lowest tide on the right side since it only gets to the lowest tide on the left side?

gulfmaster gwn-q1000


----------



## nobody (May 15, 2008)

My Q 7AER after bezel and bezel ring transplantation.
On bracelet.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

GWN-Q1000MCA-1AJF Quad Sensor GULFMASTER 09/2017


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

GWN-Q1000MB-1AJR Marine Blue Quad sensor GULFMASTER 04/2017


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

GWN-Q1000K-7AJR I.C.E.R.C. (International Cetacean Education Research Center) "Love The Sea and The Earth" GULFMASTER 06/2017


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 15245645


Cool cool @kubr1ck as always


----------



## FarmeR57 (Dec 25, 2017)

Nice pics fellas 









I have been hovering over the "buy" button for the combi-bracelet for my Q lately...


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Cool cool @kubr1ck as always


Thanks DSD. Whenever I see this thread I think of our old pal MainePorsche, who was the single most active proponent of the Q1000 Gulfie on F17 before he vanished without a trace two years ago. Hope the good doctor is doing well. |>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> Thanks DSD. Whenever I see this thread I think of our old pal MainePorsche, who was the single most active proponent of the Q1000 Gulfie on F17 before he vanished without a trace two years ago. Hope the good doctor is doing well. |>


Yes ... one of the finest F17 members; also kept always a low profile despite his fine & expensive collection! Great guy


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi Guys
Can you please confirm all the awesome Gulfies you posted above are keeping working fine?
I am still trying to calculate the percentage of faulty / healthy watches...
Maybe the percentage of faulty watches is lower than what emerged from the other threads...


----------



## atlety (May 19, 2017)

ymomento funcionan bien......


----------



## atlety (May 19, 2017)

yo tengo 2 y de momento funcionan bien......


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

speedmaster. said:


> Hi Guys
> Can you please confirm all the awesome Gulfies you posted above are keeping working fine?
> I am still trying to calculate the percentage of faulty / healthy watches...
> Maybe the percentage of faulty watches is lower than what emerged from the other threads...


Mine was a September 2017 release, which is considered a late release for this line. I don't know if Casio resolved the reported hand alignment issues by then, but I've had zero issues with mine. And from what I've seen on this forum, other guys who've purchased these since then have had no issues as well.

That being said, Casio did discontinue this line a while back and have made no mention of future Gulfmasters, so who knows. It is a beautiful Master of G though, probably the best made in terms of fit and finish of all of them.

_GWN-Q1000MCA-1AJF_


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

kubr1ck said:


> Mine was a September 2017 release, which is considered a late release for this line. I don't know if Casio resolved the reported hand alignment issues by then, but I've had zero issues with mine. And from what I've seen on this forum, other guys who've purchased these since then have had no issues as well.
> 
> That being said, Casio did discontinue this line a while back and have made no mention of future Gulfmasters, so who knows. It is a beautiful Master of G though, probably the best made in terms of fit and finish of all of them.
> 
> _GWN-Q1000MCA-1AJF_


Thank you


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

@speedmaster. All good so far .... First one I got in 2016. Love this Gulfie series! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

GWN-Q1000-7A


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

atlety said:


> yo tengo 2 y de momento funcionan bien......


Thank you
Can you please share your batch numbers?


----------



## atlety (May 19, 2017)

speedmaster. said:


> Thank you
> Can you please share your batch numbers?


where are they??


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

atlety said:


> where are they??


They are reported on the caseback


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

speedmaster. said:


> They are reported on the caseback


So are you taking the plunge ? Also they're pretty reasonable priced right now.


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you DSD


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> So are you taking the plunge ? Also they're pretty reasonable priced right now.


Thank you DSD 
I purchased one 3 days ago from AD.
Standard blue-bezel version with a batch number dated June 2016.
It is working fine by now. I move very often the hands at 2:00 position and they keep returning at the correct position.
Anyway, I am a little bit nervous because many users experienced the hands problem months after purchase.
Should I send the watch to Casio assistance even if it is perfectly working?


----------



## slamwatch (Jan 3, 2020)

Wow I’ve actually never seen this model before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

speedmaster. said:


> Should I send the watch to Casio assistance even if it is perfectly working?


What?! You want to send a perfectly functioning watch to Casio for a warranty claim?
Relax, enjoy the watch. You did the right thing and ordered from an AD with a warranty FOR FUTURE USE IF NEEDED.


----------



## atlety (May 19, 2017)

speedmaster. said:


> They are reported on the caseback


in the box of the watch?? or whure? canyou put a photo of yours number series to check my watches? thanks


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

atlety said:


> in the box of the watch?? or whure? canyou put a photo of yours number series to check my watches? thanks


Here's a photo of the GWN-Q1000 case back from ABTW. The batch number is on the lower right. 201C is the factory code. 186F is the production date (186th day of 2016, which is July 4, 2016).


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

GaryK30 said:


> Here's a photo of the GWN-Q1000 case back from ABTW. The batch number is on the lower right. 201C is the factory code. 186F is the production date (186th day of 2016, which is July 4, 2016).
> 
> View attachment 15408360


Gary is this watch from 2016 still working well? No hands misalignment?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

speedmaster. said:


> Gary is this watch from 2016 still working well? No hands misalignment?


It's not my watch. The photo is from a review by ABTW (ABlogtoWatch).


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader (Nov 11, 2020)

I bought this watch a month ago, new.
Batch No. 221C263H: Japan, 18 September, 2018
The hands move to/from the 2:10 position multiple times per day. So far, so good.


----------



## bizarrothanos (Jun 3, 2018)

Absolutely no issues with this beast. Still an APEX watch.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader (Nov 11, 2020)

I replaced the resin band with a Combi Bracelet:



















It looks and feels like a totally different watch..


----------

